# how long to oak and age in bulk ?



## mikey1273 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a Chianti made from a bucket of Chilean Juice. I have had it completely fermented and stabilized now near 3 weeks. I racked it into a new carboy and put in 3 oz of Tuscan oak cubes that were about 1/4 inch in size. I tasted it 2 weeks in this past weekend when bottling a Shiraz I had made and the Chianti was wonderful with very nice clear color. It hits the palate with a very bold fruit flavor, has a drier finish but not a lot of oak flavor yet still to me and a friend that was there helping to bottle the other wine we thought it was very good so far. I would like more Oak flavor to add to its already nice complex bold flavors. 

So how long should I leave the oak in? I was thinking 4-6 weeks then rack, bottle and age more like 6 months in the bottle. Am I about correct? The oak is still mostly floating at the top still too. 

this is my first time making a wine with out a kit and I only started making in March 2013 so I'm a new bee here but learning as I go.


----------



## robie (Jun 5, 2013)

The oak cubes will continue to give off their oakiness for 4 to 6 weeks. After that, if the wine is still not oaky enough, you will need to add new cubes.

The idea is to taste the wine every few weeks to determine when it has enough oak for you. When it does, remove the oak cubes.

Over aging time, the level of oak will back off some. I have always read that one should leave the oak in until it just starts tasting of slightly too much oak. At that time, remove the oak source; by the time you get ready to drink it, the oak will have back off to your perfect level. If in doubt, remove the oak source when it tastes right to you. This is something you will get better at with experience.


----------



## mikey1273 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks 

Looks like I was right on about the oak. so I'm going to sample in a few more weeks and see. once its good I'm going to rack it and see how clear it is. if its as clear as the sample I pulled or better I should be able to bottle it right then with out any finings to clear it.

I am not sure I want it super oaky so I doubt I will buy more oak for it. I really prefer to keep the process as simple as I can so that I can repeat it again maybe with next years juice.


----------

